# Picked up a Schwinn



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just picked this Schwinn up last week and just got around to posting it. I am going to need a few parts but I threw some tires on it and it actually rides pretty good. So if anybody has a very faded burgundy chainguard which kinda looks brown I would be interested.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 18, 2011)

B6 love. Is that a Goodrich Headbadge? Just needs a little rubbin compound!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 18, 2011)

I LOVE the rusty rider look. A survivor for schnizzle. What year is it? Locking springer? My '53 Red Phantom is a great riding bicycle. I would assume this bike is solid as a rock. A good "go to" rider!


----------



## jackomeano (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, Just dont Scratch yourself!  LOL....


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a chance to bid on a bike almost exactly like this this week. It was in a little worse condition and the rims had holes rusted in them. I stopped bidding at $330. How much is one of these bikes worth? I believed it was badged an American.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 18, 2011)

This one is badged B.F.Goodrich and I believe it is pre 1948 but not by much. The serial # does show up in 52 but it is not located on the rear fork end it is on the bottom bracket. As far as features it does have a locking fork with the original key still in it and the bike rides great. It still has a Indianapolis Star sticker on the rear fender so I assume it has been used as a news paper delivery bike at one time. I got this bike from A woman that had the bike handed down to her where she grew up in Indiana. She pulled it from the barn and brought it to Spokane and it has been sitting in her garage collecting more dust until now. So being sympathetic to the bikes history It's going to get a good cleaning and mechanical overhaul plus I need a few parts like the chainguard and a rear rack reflector.


----------



## robertc (Jun 18, 2011)

Great find, cool bike. congrats.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 18, 2011)

*chain guard*

It's from Indiana. Well that explains why I have the chain guard for it. $40 shipped.






Chain Guard is SOLD


----------



## twjensen (Jun 18, 2011)

Did I see that bike at the SWAMP bike meet sat.?...


----------



## 46powerwagon (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeff, Nice find and it will make a good rider and she should clean up nice.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll post more pics as I get it all cleaned up and I did have it down at the SWAMP on saturday. I actually picked it up friday night before the swap.


----------



## Old rim (Jun 19, 2011)

great find--just clean and ride


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Chainguard is on the way, thanks rideahiggins.


----------

